# My little dude growing up



## Countryboy1993 (Aug 8, 2017)

Latest pic of my little boy growing up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a handsome guy. They grow up waaaaay too fast just like human kids.


----------



## Countryboy1993 (Aug 8, 2017)

I know it's crazy


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

he is so handsome, god bless you all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Countryboy1993 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you all


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Big red!!!! Great color. Looks awesome. May his wagging tail brings many years of a well worn path to your heart. Cause he's gonna leave foot prints all over it.
Enjoy the dude.


dlm ny country


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, what a sweet Boy!!!!!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love a red, he's handsome!


----------



## Countryboy1993 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you guys, for all the kind words Means alot.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adorable! I, too, love his coloring.


----------

